# Another aircraft carrier???



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

If someone has the energy to try it again...<SPAN lang=EN>

Navy Announces Availability of ex-John F. Kennedy for Donation Story Number: NNS091123-04 Release Date: 11/23/2009 1:25:00 PM

From Naval Sea Systems Command Office of Corporate Communications

WASHINGTON (NNS) -- In a Federal Register notice published on Nov. 23, 2009, the Department of the Navy advertised the availability of ex-John F. Kennedy (CV 67), located at the Navy's Inactive Ships Maintenance Office, Philadelphia, Pa. for donation as a museum/memorial under the authority of Title 10 U.S.C. Section § 7306. 

Eligible recipients may include any State, Commonwealth, or possession of the United States or any municipal corporation or political subdivision thereof; the District of Columbia; or any organization incorporated as a nonprofit entity (under Section 501 of the Internal Revenue Code).

According to the Federal Register notice, the deadline for submission of Phase I documentation, a Letter of Intent and an Executive Summary, is Jan. 22, 2010. 

For organizations meeting the minimum requirements of Phase I, a letter will be sent notifying each organization to proceed to Phase II of the application process. Responses to Phase II of the process will be due one year from the date of the notification letter to proceed to Phase II. Should Navy receive no interest within two years for donation of the ship, the Navy may remove the vessel from donation consideration and proceed with disposal.

Ex-John F. Kennedy was the last conventionally powered aircraft carrier built by the Navy. Originally scheduled to become the fourth Kitty Hawk-class carrier, Kennedy received so many modifications during construction that she formed her own class.

In late 2006, the decision was made to retire Kennedy and she made her final voyage up the East Coast for a final port visit to Boston, Mass. in early March 2007. Kennedy was removed from service on August 1, 2007, after almost 40 years of service, and is currently located in Philadelphia, Pa.

The warship, namesake of the 35th president of the United States, saw 18 deployments and 30 commanding officers in its 38 years of service.

For more news from Naval Sea Systems Command, visit <U><SPAN lang=EN>www.navy.mil/local/navsea/</U><SPAN lang=EN>. 

E-mail this story to a friend <<U><SPAN lang=EN>http://www.navy.mil/search/email_story.asp?story_id=49825</U><SPAN lang=EN>>


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

Would look pretty good down at the port.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

It would be pretty sweet to have a carrier in Pensacola to tour! Kinda cool to parrallel the Oriskiny.

Were ya'll thinking about sinking it as a reef? or Tourist attraction?


----------



## johnsonbeachbum (Oct 1, 2007)

Would likely cost more to prepare it for use as a reef than to make it a walk on like the Alabama is in Mobile.

Could be a corner stone attraction berthed in front of the Maritime Museam at the CMP.

But we all know that if it is to be a walk on, it will go to Mobile.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

SINK IT! You know how much more world famous we would be if we had the worlds TWO largest artificail reefs?



I think it would be cheaper to sink it. It is a one time cost. They would still have to do a ton of prep work to make it a walk on, then the maintainace, security, staffing, ect.


----------



## flappininthebreeze (Jul 13, 2009)

We missed the opportunity on the Lexington. The Cradle of Naval Aviation needs a carrier museum. The carrier is the centerpiece of the fleet and the battle group. Makes sense for the best aviation museum to have a great floating carrier museum to compliment it. Just my $0.02.


----------



## seacapt (Oct 1, 2007)

I lived on it for 4 years.... SINK IT!!!!!


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

When I was a kid my Dad worked with Flour Daniel in Jeddah Saudi Arabia. Desert Shield/Storm broke out while we were there. The Kennedy came to port and we held several parties for the guys in the compound. I got a really cool tour led by the Checkmates an ASW squadron. If we were there five mins earlier we would've been led by the Top Hatters an F14 squadron. 

All the sailors were really cool and we got a lot of great pics, we hosted several more parties for them and stayed through the war. I can remember sitting on my porch at night and watching countless planes fly out to kick ass. Also vividly remember seeing tomahawks streak across the sky at school.

I'd love to have the Kennedy here, as a museum or a reef.


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

SINK IT!! I'd rather fish and dive it then walk around it. Just my .02


----------



## Pierce07 (Nov 13, 2007)

I say sink it, but I'd be content with just getting it.


----------



## fromthedepths (Nov 21, 2008)

biggest piece of junk the navy had sink it!


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

sink it! just not as deep as the o is


----------



## Pourman1 (Oct 4, 2007)

> *prostreet78 (1/7/2010)*sink it! just not as deep as the o is


 This :clap


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Talk about our taxes going up!!!!

Just maintaining my boat isexpensive, I can't imagine the cost to keep that thing publicly accessible.

Sink it!!!! Maybe I should sink mine!!! :banghead


----------



## DS Casper (Feb 5, 2010)

Sink it, we need more reefs than tourist traps.


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

i say sink it, and if the tourist wanna see it then strap on a scuba tank and have at it. maybe with 2 big reefs around here the dang commissionmay take a more in depth(no pun intended)look at how many fish are surviving and thriving in our gulf waters and lightin up a little. lord knows we could use it . but like someone before me said ,sink it just a tad closer to shore., with the price of fuel and the limit of fish declining every year , maybe it would all be more worthwhile. just my 2 cents worth.


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

sink it ! lets start a underwater museum.


----------



## BIGRIGZ (Oct 2, 2007)

Anyone heard anything new on this?


----------



## reelhappy (Oct 31, 2007)

it's gone!saw it in the movie 2012 it was destoryed by a big wave swept all the way inland to dc! hit the president!


----------



## devildog83 (Apr 2, 2009)

> *reelhappy (3/19/2010)*it's gone!saw it in the movie 2012 it was destoryed by a big wave swept all the way inland to dc! hit the president!


That would be the best trip that ship ever took!


----------



## alle9219 (Aug 16, 2009)

> *BIGRIGZ (12/3/2009)*It would be pretty sweet to have a carrier in Pensacola to tour! Kinda cool to parrallel the Oriskiny.
> 
> Were ya'll thinking about sinking it as a reef? or Tourist attraction?


There's no way pensacola will get a second carrier, my bet is one of the other cities/organizations who tried to get the O will get this one. IIRC The O is so deep because if it sank sideways then it'd be too close to the surface so they had to put it in 200+ feet of water. I'd expect this one to be just as deep too.


----------



## tmw234 (Nov 5, 2009)

Sink it- like atleast 20-30 feet shallower than the O.


----------



## ryanbr (Oct 10, 2007)

If we wanted another ship, I think something more like the Vandenburg would be a good agenda(more structure in shallow water)unless it's basically a gimme. Unless there's someway to get things closer in.

Chris


----------



## reefcreature (Oct 3, 2007)

or something like this i posted in the dive section. click on link

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=SmallTxt><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl2_ctlEditableSubject>*Grand Caymen* 
<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl2_ctlEditableDescription><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlViewTopics_ctlPanelBar_ctlForumTopics__ctl2_ctlEditableDescription_lblDescription>submarine dive</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------

